# First-born, middle-born, last-born, or only child?



## SnowFairy

I am the first, the last, and the only.


----------



## honoshikun

Only child, although my mother did have a child in college which is my half brother, but he was given up for adoption and my mum never saw him again.


----------



## phonethesun

First Born of 3. My youngest sister is ESFJ. Middle sister ISFJ. And I'm ISTJ. Birth order psychology is completely flopped between my sister an myself. What are other's experiences with birth order psychology anyways(first is practical, has highest iq, second is the reserved mediator, third is generally outgoing)? Does it often hold true, or is every other family another fluke?


----------



## Bluefireluv

INFP, first born who apparently got bullied by her only younger sibling (sister) when she was a kid. Hmph :/


----------



## DarkWolf

Only child. Thank god for that.


----------



## Wonszu

I am sooo the last one. There is no way my mother could have another one xD I have an oldest sister and older brother. Age difference between my bro and me? 14 years. And sis is 17 years older than me. When I was 2 years old I was already an auntie xD


----------



## RandomNote

INTP last born of 3.


----------



## PolystyreneMan

Wonszu said:


> I am sooo the last one. There is no way my mother could have another one xD I have an oldest sister and older brother. Age difference between my bro and me? 14 years. And sis is 17 years older than me. When I was 2 years old I was already an auntie xD


Came back to look through the thread and noticed this. I have a similar position age-wise in my family; my oldest sister was 19 years older than me (I was an uncle at birth, two older nephews) and my youngest sister was 9 years older than me. By the time I was in first grade, my youngest sister had left (ran away at 14 or 15 and had gotten married by the time she was 16) and it was just my parents and me living in the house until I left for college.

I voted youngest but I don’t know if my experience is closer to that of a youngest or that of an only; whether interactions between siblings growing up together or the experience level of the parents and their approach to a child as the only or the last of many is more influential on a person.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Firstborn of three kids. The other two are fifteen(4yo) and seventeen(2yo) years apart from me. INFP.


----------



## Northcrest

Middle child of with two sisters. I'm 19, older sister is 21, and younger sister is 13. I'm also an INFJ.


----------



## maedays

INTP, first-born of two. My brother is an ISTJ.


----------



## StElmosDream

Youngest with a 'perceived smarter' elder half-sister 14 years older and a sister about 18 months older (both barely known), growing up more like an only child typically being more like a second adult as the old soul INFJ not knowing any INFx until my early 20's.


----------



## Lunar Light

Wh1zkey said:


> Where did you hear this theory, and what I'm asking applies most effectively to those with 3 kids.


Er, several places around the internet. This is the article I was referring to, though. Don't judge me on this as it's not the most professional/scientific article, but I see no reason to doubt the information included in it. Plus, I've seen from several other sites that this is true. It would make sense that the age gap between siblings would diminish the effects of birth order and family size. Just saying, not an expert on this!

Birth Order and Personality: How Siblings Influence Who We Are


----------



## FearAndTrembling

first


----------



## Jennywocky

Oldest, five years older than isfj sister.

Parents tend to be harder on the oldest and expect more. I tend to be ultra-responsible.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Jennywocky said:


> Oldest, five years older than isfj sister.
> 
> Parents tend to be harder on the oldest and expect more. I tend to be ultra-responsible.


I am the oldest of 3. My brother and sister were angels compared to me, and I got away with a lot more. I was disciplined more, but that's because I deserved it.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

*Last Born*

Youngest children tend to be the most free-spirited due to their parents' increasingly laissez-faire attitude towards parenting the second (or third, or fourth, or fifth...) time around. The baby of the family tends to be:



Fun-loving- sometimes, but more no
Uncomplicated- yes, in general, spontaneous, not a drama queen
 Manipulative- oh I can be
Outgoing- not really, can get when I like people
Attention-seeker- yes..
Self-centered- depends
INTP

I think there's a connection between siblings order, behavior and myer-briggs personaliy type, even though myersbriggs is not about behavior, but it probabely influences it- at least a bit. 

siblings order, behavior and myer-briggs personaliy type is of course not everything, there's a lot more, pregnancy time, family, school, other environment

last child of 4


----------



## Neitophen

Only child and INFJ.


----------



## Jennywocky

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am the oldest of 3. My brother and sister were angels compared to me, and I got away with a lot more. I was disciplined more, but that's because I deserved it.


My dad was the oldest of three, but while he was also "responsible" he also was the hellion of the family and was constantly getting whupped by my grandfather. One reason my sister and I had so much trouble of him was that he never trusted us; he would lie to his parents all the time, so he assumed we were liars too, but we were pretty honest. 

I found a letter my grandmother wrote to him when he was 23 and she called him "cantankerous." That cracks me up.


----------



## knightingling

I am a first-born INFJ with an ESxP younger brother.


----------



## Laeona

First born, INFP. Have a brother 2 years younger than me, and an INFJ sister 4 years younger than me. Yes, I was the responsible one who knew how to get things done. Kind of makes me wonder what I would have been like if I'd been the youngest. Let me ponder this...


----------



## Nekomata

First born. INFP.

Which I was an only child though. Or someone who's sister died at an early age *mutters*


----------



## abbyplayspiano

first-born INFP with ISTJ brother who is 2 years younger...we've both always been really close friends, and at 21 and 19, we still have weird inside jokes that are only funny to us.


----------



## PowerShell

First born, ENTP. 1 younger brother 3 years younger. I think he's an INFP (complete idealist).


----------



## araneae

Wh1zkey said:


> I'm first-born with 2 younger siblings, one 5 years apart and the other about 13 years apart. I have some characteristics of xxxJ types and I'm thinking being the oldest plays some role in that. Let's see what sorts of responses we get.


Your theory applies to my family. 

I'm first born and INTJ. 
My 14 year old brother is ISFJ. 
My younger brother, who is 10 years old, is very likely to be INTP.


----------



## braided pain

First-born INTJ. ESTP brother three years younger.


----------



## telepariah

First born oldest of 8. I am INFP. Following me are ESTJ (brother), ENTP (brother), ENFP (brother), INFJ (brother), ENFJ (brother), INFP (sister), and INFJ (sister). We are probably an atypical family in that my parents were highly educated but chose to have a shit ton of kids. My dad is INTJ and my mom was ENFP. We don't call each other, there are just too many to keep track of. But we are close. It's hard to explain but growing up in a large family creates a group dynamic that is enduring. When we are all together it's the same as it was when we were kids minus the fighting. We are also close with a lot of cousins. Being an introvert in a big family could be stressful, but it was always ok in our home to do our own things. It was pretty idyllic growing up with a lot of siblings and a superhero mom who could do absolutely anything. Every one of us is successful by our own terms. We are athletes, musicians, actors, teachers, writers, leaders. I'm weird, an INFP athlete. I don't have--never cared about--much money but I consider myself very blessed and lucky to have been born into this family.


----------



## imaginaryrobot

Only child. INFJ.


----------



## Clinton

First born INTP. One brother (ESFP) who is 10 years younger.


----------



## ficsci

Last born INFP

1 sister who's 5 years older, she's INTJ


----------



## HighSteaks

I am a middle child, but there was a gap between me and my younger siblings, so I developed partially as a youngest for the first seven years of my life, then finished developing as a middle child. Because of this, I have characteristics of both. 

I'm an INTP, by the way


----------



## an absurd man

Only child, NTJ.


----------



## NoIdeaWhatImDoing

Only child INFP.

(I'm adopted. I know I have at least one half sibling, 8 years older. Might have younger ones.)


----------



## Cescafran

Im the first born, but technically, my older sister, who died in mis carriage is the first born. ENTP


----------



## aphinion

I am the first born and an ENTJ. I have a brother who is 5 years younger than me and probably an ESFP. He's only twelve, so I can't really be sure. 
We get along well and are very close, but I don't think that we could be more different.


----------



## Arcadiawolf

ENTP, big sis(and a pain in the ass) to an ISFJ.


----------



## Moss Icon

First-born with 2 brothers. Breaks down like this:

Me (33): INFP
Brother (32): ISFJ
Half-Brother (17): ESFJ


----------



## .17485

Youngest ISFP


----------



## Dreamwaves

First born, INFP


----------



## OldManRivers

3rd of 4, INFJ. Ages at the birth of the last - 0 M, 5 M, 7 F, 11 F, and I am the 5.


----------



## Botanace

Middle ENFP!


----------



## Fievel

Younger of two, INFJ. Whatever that makes me(some kind of mix of middle-last?)


----------



## Goberfish

Last-born ESTJ. Two older siblings


----------



## ElcsieM

First born INTP. I have a younger brother, born 15 months after. Not sure what his Myers - Briggs would be. He is artistic, likes guns and cars, plus relaxed and great dad to his kids.


----------



## wormy

Unknown personality type because of dysthymia (now persistent depressive disorder) and social anxiety. But INxP by all appearances.

Third born of 4.


----------



## Opera

Eldest of three. Younger brother and sister are twins. I am an INTP, my brother is as well (best friends as a result; we "get" each other), but my sister is a...dang it. Can't recall. Something more feel-y.


----------



## allanzo

Last-Born. I have an INFJ sister and ISFP sister.


----------



## 0+n*1

I'm the first born, last born, only child of my family. xD

Not really, I'm middle-born, but I wanted to say that.


----------



## YellowDaffodil

ISFJ - the youngest (have one older sibling).


----------



## Darkbloom

NFJ and only childroud:


----------



## Millie

Second of two siblings


----------



## love.script

Last of three. Only male, youngest child, with two elder half-sisters to a separate paternal family.


----------



## NothingElse

First born (INTJ). I have a younger (by two years) brother (INFJ).


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Unknown Personality Type
Number 2 of 2.


----------



## allergy

Youngest of 2, with an ESFP older sister.


----------



## Stasis

Middle, INTJ.


----------



## Death Persuades

ISFJ first born


----------



## lily103

First born of two; ENTJ


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

INFP last child of 4, though my older brothers lived with their dad (they're technically _half_-brothers) and they were 9, 7, and 5 years older than me so I was essentially raised as an only child.

Was I babied and spoiled? Absolutely.


----------



## RunForCover07

INTJ - Last born.


----------



## Gurpy

XO Skeleton said:


> INTP last child of 4


same :happy:


----------



## Aletheia

INFJ, last born. I have 3 half brothers and 1 sister. If I were to type my siblings, my sister would definitely be ESFP, my oldest brother would be INFP, then ENFP and ESTP/ESTJ.


----------



## SmilingWriter

My mother is an INFJ, not sure about my father (I dominant though), older brother is (I assume) ISFP, I'm the middle child and ENFP, and my sister (I assume) is an ISFJ.


----------



## marbleous

Only child and _not_ weird and anti-social, and I know how to share, lol.


----------



## CaptSwan

First born with one younger sibling. Four year difference.


----------



## QueenSuzanna

I'm an ENFP and the middle child of the family. My older sister is ENTP and my younger brother and dad are ESFP I'm pretty sure. MY mom is ISFJ. Oh, and my sister is 2 years older than me while my brother is only 1 year younger than me


----------



## Rice

Only child and I love it.


----------



## lazydaisy

First born INFP with a younger brother (by 4 years) who is an INTJ


----------



## derlierina

Only child and perfectly happy asi it is.


----------



## Ferin

First born of 2. INFP. 8 years older than my sister, whom my mom said she wouldn't have had if I weren't such an easy kid haha. I know she was joking, and I wanted a sister but I guess that's a nice compliment


----------



## WardRhiannon

INFP, and though I am my dad's youngest, I voted only child because I was reasied as one.


----------



## Lycrester

I catch myself saying I'm the first born when my older brother died when he was very,very young. I guess I'm really the middle child,INFJ.


----------



## Syed

Last-born


----------



## Saizou

Middle child, INTP. Younger brother (5 years apart) is also an INTP. Not sure what my older sister is.


----------



## INTJellectual

First born, INTJ.


----------



## EccentricSiren

Firstborn INFP. I don't think I fit most of the stereotypes, though. I'm not a natural leader, definitely not a strong J, not very traditional...I always kind of hated the stereotypes associated with firstborns.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Last born, ISFP.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Dragonborn.


----------



## Fern

Haha, I looked back to remember and struggled as if birth order is a matter of opinion 

It's a weird night.


I'm the oldest girl with two younger brothers.


----------



## Indiana Dan

First born INFJ. I have 3 brothers.


----------



## tanstaafl28

First-Born ENTP. My sister is 6 years younger.


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

First-born INFP.My sister is an ESTP three years younger than me.


----------



## Mac The Knife

First born and INFP... younger sister INFJ


----------



## BlackArrow

Only child-INTJ


----------



## The Dude

Middle Child, ENFP...


----------



## Katze

First born sister ENTP(?), second and last me, INTJ.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Last to be Born on the very last month.
INFP


----------



## Oleni

*First born* and *INFP*. I have four siblings, my two brothers are 19 and 11 years old, my sister is 4 years old and my other little sister would have been 9 years old now.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

INTJ only child.


----------



## dracula

First born ENTP, 20 years old. Three sisters: INFJ (1,5 years younger), ESTP (nearly 5 years younger) and a toddler too young to be typed (19 years younger).


----------



## Ausserirdische

Last-born of two.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

only child enxp
istp dad infj mom


----------



## ai.tran.75

Only child - Enfp 
Mom- esfj 
Dad- entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

First born, destiny born, eldest of a legion (of 4), INFP.

Mum: ESFP
Dad: ISTP


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

ai.tran.75 said:


> Only child - Enfp
> Mom- esfj
> Dad- entp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how's it like having an entp dad?


----------



## ai.tran.75

anony231 said:


> how's it like having an entp dad?


we get along, i think more so as i aged than when i was younger. My parents separated when i was still a baby so i only see him 2-3 times a year, but i enjoy talking to him and we're very similar to each other so its easy to communicate


----------



## LadyAeroniel

Technically I am the first born of two...but one of my cousins is basically my mother's "first child" since my mother spent a lot of time with her and helped my aunt raise her...she's basically the closest thing I have to an older sister and I act like the middle child...


----------



## UraniaIsis

Eldest of three, INFJ
Middle, Sister, 3.67yrs younger than me, ISTP(?)
Youngest, Brother, 6yrs younger than me, ISFJ


----------



## AlanMonTap

First born, INTJ.


----------



## ClumsyRainbow

INFP. Last born but no full siblings, only the mother is the same, I've always lived on my own so I guess in a lot of ways the same as an only child. When I was younger it was always how I used to consider myself.


----------



## clotho

First born, and INFP


----------



## VinnieBob

last
dr looked at me
slapped me mum
an said in a deep german accent '' no more children for you, 3 strikes and your'e out'':shocked:


----------



## Mirkwood

Middle children are suppose to be the most monogamous, all busy with family life? .


----------



## Zaebos

INFP, I have 2 older brothers 4 & 5 years older then me, I'm a INFP.


----------



## SoulsinAshes

ESFP firstborn here. I have one brother three years younger than me.


----------



## MistSword

Last one.


----------



## peyandkeele

First born and intj


----------



## INTPepe

Last child, INTP


----------



## Spirit Dancer

Last child of three, ENFP!


----------



## MaggieMay

INFJ; Middle born of 5. Before my mother had the two youngest (when I was 10 & 12), I was the middle of my two other sisters and it still often feels like I am in the middle but most of the time I consider myself the oldest based on maturity (lol).


----------



## Hiraeth

Last born, INFJ.


----------



## peyandkeele

first born intj


----------



## namyoonah

Last born ENFP! :brocoli:


----------



## lolalalah

Middle born because we are three, yet my younger sister is my twin sister


----------



## ai.tran.75

Only child , enfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

Only child, and INFJ.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I'm an only child and I'm also an ENFJ.


----------



## Exquisitor

Mum's second-born, dad's first-born. INTJ.


----------



## Emma01

INFP, I'm the last born: My brother (4 years older) my sister (1 years older), is an INFJ.
Along with two step brothers, (6 years older) and (4 years older).


----------



## Jakuri

INFJ, only child.


----------



## Rascal01

First born and ISTP.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

Wow, where all the middle kids at? 

Middle of 3. ISFJ personality.


----------



## LostHaven

First born, intp I think.


----------



## Grey Wolf

The one and only. ISTP or ENTP.


----------



## sosyncd

First born INFP.


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

I’m an only child though with 5 step siblings I rarely hear from or see

Xsfp


----------



## Introvertia

I'm the second and last. 

The bitter one who always got second-hand shitty styled clothes from sister. As first born, she got everything she wanted, a spoiled little princess. We're 6 years apart. Lost contact a few years ago.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This over simplifies. What do I choose? I am technically the last child, so I suppose I should choose that. My siblings however are eight and ten years older than me.

I had zero experience of the "it's the last kid, let's just let them do whatever" that tends to be prominent. Instead, my parents were real uh go getters, in my case. They decided to fix all of their previous leniencies in my siblings by raising me more strict, more religious, more sheltered, etc. 

So in summery, I'm the last child who was raised like a first child and is functionally an only child. I guess I choose last though as it's technically true.


----------



## lladcy

I am the third-born, but my siblings are so much older than me that i didn't grow up with them. I have had a younger foster brother since i was 7

What do i vote?

if i count only the siblings i grew up with, i'm the oldest

if i count only biological siblings, i'm the youngest

if i count both, i'm the middle child

if i count neither (aka only biological siblings i grew up with) i'm an only child


----------



## Kn0wB34

First-born and INTP.


----------



## Rithrius

Last-born to my one older brother, and yet age is the only thing i haven't surpassed him in... yet.

I'll find a way. :thinking2:


----------



## GoingNowhere97

I'm a middle child. The age gap with me and the first born is very small compared to the age gap with me and the third born. If the age gaps were evenly spread out then I might have been more of a rebelious middle child rather than a mini-me version of the oldest.


----------



## pikapal

I'm an only child.


----------

